# Civil War Haunt Theme



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I wanted to share this earlier but was waiting to get some pics of it (need to ask permission first). But it was the coolest Halloween display concept I've ever seen and only a couple of miles from my house. 

Now I've seen pirates and the like but this was the first time I've ever seen a Civil War themed haunt. The road is a fairly busy throughway so there really isn't any place to conveniently park and get a better look. But from what I could gather (without running someone off the road in the process) was they had Civil War soldiers on each side of their walkway doing battle. The guys on the left were behind a hill and looked normal (could be wrong) and the guys on the right were in a mock cemetery done up like Civil War zombies. 

I don't know if they have any animatronics or if they do battle or not via sound and light. But the very concept seems to be one untried because I couldn't find anything like it on any of the online haunt communities I frequent or via Google.

If I have time I will swing by and ask permission to take photos to share online. 

Either way MAJOR kudos for an incredibly original Halloween haunt theme! At least as far as I can tell. It's DEFINITELY not a common one if anything. I know I haven't seen anything here or at any other Halloween related forums or blogs.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

oooooh, please do post pics if you can! I would love to see something like that, it sounds very interesting.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I did Civil War haunted trail in 2007. It was a BLAST! One of my best I was told over and over. I did my battle sounds with an air cannon.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I am a pretty big Civil War buff, and have talked with Jaybo about doing this a couple of times, but I always chicken out due to the overwhelming scale of what I would want to do. I am very interested in this one, TM, I really hope you have a chance to ask permission, and maybe they won't mind!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking at taking a bus out there to do it. It's just a matter of finding the free time to do so. So much left to do and so little time.


----------

